# the dog thread!



## codykrr (Feb 14, 2010)

ok so im not sure if there is a thread for this. but since im a new dog owner i figured id start a thread for everyones dog pictures.  so post them here.

here is my new puppy.  she is a 3 months a 2 weeks old dachshund, her name is Chloe


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 14, 2010)

wooooooo! in on the thread... will post pics of me puppehs in a min


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's the thread:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=61948&highlight=canine

But, I love showing off our dog, his name is Finnigan and he is 3/4 pug and 1/4 beagle....also known as a puggle.







Cass


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's my dog Rider , sitting on the coffee table . It's where he always sits and sleeps !


----------



## reverendsterlin (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll get one up after march 14th, hopefully with her first ribbon lol


----------



## bitzy1 (Mar 24, 2010)

reverendsterlin said:


> I'll get one up after march 14th, hopefully with her first ribbon lol


this is likoda she has such a huge tounge, we call her lika she is a purebreed lab loves her!
	

		
			
		

		
	




and the old man
	

		
			
		

		
	




then, sarah


----------



## Ritzman (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, I'll Bite. 
This is my girl, Bessie. She'll be 2 in July.





I swear she took after the cats just a little to much.


----------



## stevetastic (Mar 25, 2010)

here is penny aka: mutt face and/or mighty hunter


----------



## codykrr (Apr 15, 2010)

well it hasnt been that long, but Chloe sure has grown up alot.  she weighs almost 11 pounds. whoo. haha.

anyway here is Chloe!


----------



## Exo (Apr 15, 2010)

Spike, my 4 year old Yorkshire terrier.....


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2010)

*Oh! Penny is just too cute!

I started my own thread for my entire crew lol *


----------



## Envyizm (Apr 16, 2010)

Ajax Rottweiler at 4 months old.


----------



## equuskat (Apr 16, 2010)

My Italian Grayhound, Eo.


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 16, 2010)

codykrr said:


> here is my new puppy.  she is a 3 months a 2 weeks old dachshund, her name is Chloe


She's very cute!  I love dachshunds. This is Cricket (and my legs/feet on two pictures), he was born in 2000:







This was taken while he was yawning:






After his tooth surgery, you can see his face looks scruffy:


----------



## codykrr (Apr 16, 2010)

nice Zoltan!  is it true the wire haired dachshunds are the "comedians" of the breed?

i think my next one will be a long haired dachshund.  maybe a blonde one.


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 16, 2010)

If you mean playful, funny and "cheerful", then yes.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok, I can definitely get in on this...

Jade, my purebred yellow lab


----------



## pearldrummer (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is my dachshund Skeeter  
He has the best personality I have seen out of any dachshund.


----------



## codykrr (Apr 16, 2010)

now thats a gorgeous dog!  do they shed alot?


----------



## pearldrummer (Apr 16, 2010)

codykrr said:


> now thats a gorgeous dog!  do they shed alot?


Thanks assuming you meant mine 

He does in the spring/summer but I only have to brush once a week to keep it in check.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*What a cutie, Gavin!

Though.. I must complain about his nails  *


----------



## Big B (Apr 17, 2010)

*My baby girl*

she is two.

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Shell (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't currently have a dog  but this is was my baby Quin. I lost him about a year ago. He was a CKC registered, finished show dog/stud dog, but to me he was just one of my kids. I joke that he was my "firstborn" and my kids big brother 

It's not the best picture, but most of my pics are still on the old computer.


----------



## moose35 (Apr 17, 2010)

Teal said:


> *What a cutie, Gavin!
> 
> Though.. I must complain about his nails  *


heh....he's just gonna eat him anyway.



 i kid i kid



         moose


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2010)

moose35 said:


> heh....he's just gonna eat him anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

  

Niiiice one *


----------



## Draiman (Apr 18, 2010)

Teal said:


> *What a cutie, Gavin!
> 
> Though.. I must complain about his nails  *


He sure doesn't look it, but he will growl and bark at dogs more than twice his size! Bit of an antisocial, like me I suppose lol. Those shots are a few months old, his nails are sorted now.  He absolutely *hates* getting them clipped though!


----------



## toxxxic.kitten (Apr 18, 2010)

*My Doggies*

My mutt, Savannah.






Rottweiler/German Shepherd, Onyx.






Chihuahua, Kujo. <3






Chihuahua/Pomeranian/Pug, Koda.


----------



## codykrr (Apr 18, 2010)

Big B- now thats a pretty dog.:clap:


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## JColt (May 7, 2010)

My boy Brock. Uber pain in the butt but the best


----------



## mitchrobot (May 9, 2010)

heres my two 

Little Dog is the little one in the product box photo (chihuahua mix, a hair over a year old) and the big dog is Sirius, the dutch shepherd, hes about 7 now.

both are a handful


----------



## seanbond (May 26, 2010)




----------



## codykrr (May 27, 2010)

so its been a while since, ive posted a picture of our dog Chloe.

so here we go.


----------

